# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Festimi i ditëlindjes së parë

## Fiori

Kur vjen fjala tek planifikimi i festave te ndryshme ne pergjithsi, une harxhoj shume kohe dhe energji  :buzeqeshje:  Por me sa shikoj planifikimi i ditelindjes se pare arrin kulmin. Per mua kjo feste po i afrohet pak a shume dasmes per sa i perket planifikimit (por edhe harxhimit ndoshta  :syte zemra: ).

Atehere me lindi pyetja, ju si mendoni ti festoni ditelindjet e para te femijve ose si i kini festuar ato? Pergatitjet qe kini bere, cfare lloj njerzish kini ftuar (familjare te rritur, apo me shume femije etj).


Mire u lexofshim!

----------


## TikTak

kur kom mush un i vjec osht shtru dark ke hotel dajti. 

mos shikjo sa pare do harxhosh po boje sa mo fantastike qe ta mash men ti ene burri jot ene masanej tja kallzosh cunit mjes drek dark si bo moma jeme hahahahahahaha.

----------


## Fiori

Hahaha ky eshte plani : 1. do i numeroj sa muaj e kam mbajtur ne bark dhe 2. sa shume kam shpenzuar per ditelindje!

Une i marr shume per zemer gjera te tilla, jo vetem per femijen tim qe s'me vete mendja tek leku (me aq sa mundet kuptohet), por edhe kur planifikoj gjera te tilla per njerez te tjere i bej me shume qejf dhe angazhohem plotesisht. Duhet te kisha zgjedhur profesion tjeter si duket ...

Megjithate e hapa temen, sepse me mundesite e koheve qe jetojme, ka njerez qe i festojne keto festa ne menyre shume 'ekstravagante', por ka dhe te tjere qe i bejne shume te thjeshta dhe perseri shume origjinale. Kuptohet femijet vete asgje s'mbajne mend, ditelindja e pare eshte per prinderit thone  :buzeqeshje:  Dua te lexoj ndonje gje te vecante...

----------


## Vidasusi

*Një tortë të vogël, nji qiri sipër, ti, burri, fëmija dhe një fotoaparat! - Kjo për mendimin tim mjafton.*

Mendoj se po ti fusësh në bankë parat që ke në plan ti harxhosh dhe pas 18 vitesh i thua fëmijës tënd se ka X para në konto që nuk i ke harxhuar atëhere kur ai/ajo ska mundur ti shijoj - besoj që do të ishte më mirënjohës.
Ai tani as nuk mban mend e as nuk gëzohet ose kënaqet diçka. E gjitha që do bësh është se do ngushtosh ca njerëz që nuk e kanë iden ç'far të dhurojnë për ditëlindjen e parë, do harxhohesh vetë dhe do lodhish fëmijën duke e puthur tetot!

Megjithatë, është zgjidhja ytë!


P.S. Urime dhe 100 të tjera fëmijës tënd! :-D

----------


## TiaraT

Edhe une pres se shpejti ditelindjen e pare te bukuroshit tim. Me pelqeu komenti i Vidasus, jo qe me dhimbsen parate, por me dhimbset ta lodh engjullin e vogel. 





> Një tortë të vogël, nji qiri sipër, ti, burri, fëmija dhe një fotoaparat! - Kjo për mendimin tim mjafton


 Dhe shume balona  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

o rrit rrushi , edhe 100 te behet
 e mbushi vitin, e hodhe lumin tani, u be burre :perqeshje: 
a ka filluar te ece, te flase, sa dhembe i kane dale?
po thonjte ja prini me rehat tani? :buzeqeshje: 

sa per keto organizime nqs keni miq afer  mire eshte te mblidheni, ne ketu laj thaj tre jemi, nje torte, nje qiri dhe hopa vrap tek berberi do shkojme ta qethim zerro, ky do jete programi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Faleminderit! Burre, burre u be, tani dhe gruaja i ka ngelur  :buzeqeshje: 

Po, i ben te gjitha qe permende. Kete jave po i del nje dhemb tjeter dhe ka qene me temperature. S'ka me keq per prinderit kur shikon femijen ne aq siklet. 

Per ditelindjen dhe ne ate dite te tre do e kalojme. Kam ne plan nje dreke jo me shume njerez, disa dite me vone, e ndoshta postoj ndonje foto ketu. Po me floket se s'i me vjen t'ja presim. Ja kam shume qejf keshtu sic i ka, me duket si zocke : ) haha...Nje mendje me thote t'i pres vetem bajluket, po sugjerimet jane keshtu sic thua ti, qe t'ja pres fare.

Me thonjkat tani e kam me siklet ne fakt se leviz shume, kur ishte i vogel ja prisja pa problem.  


Po juve ne cfare muaj do ju bjere ta festoni ditelindjen e pare?

----------


## loneeagle

Fiori 100 vjec djali. 

Une ditelindjen e pare te djalit e festova ne restaurant. Me shume kishte te rritur edhe pak femij. Ftova familjar edhe disa miq  qe shkojme shume. Nuk ia vlen te stresohesh e te mundohesh ne shtepi me mire bej nje rezervim edhe kenaqesh as gatuan as can koken lol. Per mendimin tim nuk ke pse e tejkalon me shpenzimet sepse ai as qe ka per ta mbajt mend. Floket ia preme te gjitha qeros sepse keshtu me thane gjoja floku i lindjes duhet te hiqet something like that. Kalofshi bukur edhe make sure to buy lots of dhurata for him :P.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

un per vajzen, ditelindjen e saj ja kalova me familjen....isha aq e gezuar per ditelindjen e saj sa u pergatita nje muaj me perpara se cfare duhet te bleja...shkova ne nje website dhe bera costumize qe te merrja pjata kartoni me fytyren e saj, dhe nje banner me fytyren e saj qe mund te shkruash cfaredo mesazh do....bera order gjitheashtu kapelen e ditelindjes, nje mbules qe thot "1st birthday" , 1st birthday balloons,  dhe ato i fryn dhe  bejn zhurme  :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

disa foto te ditelindjes e pare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Faleminderit per urimet! Edhe juve 100ndra ju befshin femijet...

Rexhina, dhe une ate kam bere. Por kete rradhe nuk bleva pjata kartoni etj sepse do te jete ne nje banket _(i kam ne mendje per vitin tjeter)_ dhe ato gjera do i bejne ata. Djali ka shume qejf nje film vizatimor per femije dhe me ate ide po i bej te gjitha.

Edhe une s'do kem shume femije, megjithse u mundova te ftoja gjithe shoqerine qe njohim e qe kane femije. Por kam cik merak me tullumbacet lol se thone qe duhet pasur kujdes per femijet e vegjel mos mbyten. Kete timin do e kem nga pas gjith kohes, po s'dua te mbaj pergjegjsi per ndonje bebi tjeter, ndaj them ndoshta ti le te ngjiten ne tavan qe te duken bukur por dhe te mos rrime me merak.

Festa te tilla patçim gjithmone  :buzeqeshje: 



p.s. me pelqyen tullumbacet qe ke vendosur lart, po e marr kete ide dhe une. Edhe keku shume i bukur  :buzeqeshje:  - per vajzat kam idene ben dot me shume gjera : ) Ato cokollatat i shperndava kur lindi djali, me gjithe infot e dites se lindjes, peshes etj...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

edhe 100 vjec djali Fiori, sa shpejt iku viti!  :buzeqeshje: 
Po me mire ti varesh ne tavan, plus i pelcasin dhe friksohen lol

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Fiori, kur te mbush djali 1 vjec? 
Mire qe e hape kete teme te marrin disa ide. Deri tani vetem Chuck E. Cheese kam ne mendje (duke bere order paketat e tyre po me zbukurimet e mija). Ne fillim donim ta benim jashte, por me vapen e Florides me mes te shtatorit nuk festohet gje. Per zbukurime me kane ardhur ne poste revista per reklama dhe me pelqeu kjo me shume http://www.1stwishes.com. Kam edhe nja 2 jave kohe per planifikime para se te vendos tamam per te derguar ftesat...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

rexhi ato pjata gjynah ti beje pis :buzeqeshje: 
shume bukur
keto festa aty e kane lezetin te kene sa me shume kalamaqer qe terbojne :buzeqeshje: 
ela edhe 100 te behet djali yt
puc puc te gjithe kalamajte

----------


## PINK

A t'ju jap une ndo1 ide?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Plot

po bibilushin mi gra,kur do ja prisni?  :ngerdheshje: 
nxitoni cik se masanej ka per tqon me vujtje tmdha.
una kom pas binjak.dy cuna.njoni mo qurravec se qetri.ene datlinjen e par,maj men qi sja kina bo fare se kishmi harru.burri ish me sherbim, una po si una gjith ditn e vdeke fare tu la e tu shpla.kur kina bo datlinjen e dyvjetorit, ather i kina thirr kaplloqes: po prit cik mer burr, kur i bone dy vjet kta haromat? kta si kan bo hala 1!!!!!!!! 
me t'thon tdrejten isha cik e skondalizume se menova: qyqa qyqa po mrriten fmite pa e mor vesht fare!
masanej burri i thirri trunit ene ma rrasi i dhurat tmadhe mu,ene una i thash: po fmive mer burr, jo mu,una skom gjo.vallai e kom cik t'trash kte burrin po aty mcast u tregu cik i qute pisi, shif cer mtha: ti naze skupto fare.ne kina nevoje per dhurata mi gru jo kto vemjet qi hala lagen mshtrat,ene gamori i modh mkish ble i mercedes. i mercedes e cer mercedesi, benx fare!!!
ene e kina bo me llaf, datlinjen e cunave do i bojme vetem ather kur tdejne cunat vete, po ju ra nermen, do tju blejme ka i akullor ene paste dymdhitce,po sju ra nermen,ska gjo se su bo qameti, ju bi vitin qeter  :perqeshje: 

tbohet icin vjec mi fiori, ene una mor pjes mkte gzim, ene ishalla bohet cun i modh me musteqe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

Plot, ketu ne amerik e ben qe ne momentin qe lindin. I thashe une doktorit sa keq se ata vuajn, ska problem tha sepse nuk mban mend gje edhe me i vogel me pak dhimbje.

----------


## Izadora

Nje jave perpara behet skica , c'fare mobiljesh do levizesh nga vendi ose do i nxjerresh ne ballkon , per te fituar pak hapsire ne shtepi . 
Ftesat nuk jane te nevojshme se jane miq qe mund ti marresh ne tel dhe mundesish cifte me kalamaj .
Blerja e pjatave gjysem plastike me motive , shampanja femijesh pa alkol dhe i cik ''uje te bekuar'' per mama-t e femijeve .
Dy bebisister  :ngerdheshje:  qe kane ne vezhgim femijet ne kohen kur mama-t merren me poltikat e jashtme .
Torta dy kateshe me qiriun Nr 1 . Tullumbacet shume ngjyrshe dhe grila gati per zjarr  :Lulja3: , Muzik per femije dhe qesen me cokollata me nje loder te vogel brenda, per cdo femije si shenje falenderimi per ardhjen dhe festimin e 1 vjetorit .

Kjo sa per nxemje xD

----------


## Lady Oscar

nuk i kam menduar akoma detajet, por jam e fiksuar tek torta: dua qe ta bej patjeter une. 

kam kohe qe studioj seriozisht lol neper internet dhe them se behet. shpresoj te jemi te qete te dy ne ate periudhe, se kam ndermend te angazhoj dhe burrin. ai i urren kuzhinat e bera rremuje, urren kuzhinen, pike lol, po them se s'ka per te kundershtuar per zbukurimet qe dua te bej me marzipan ( i shkreti, akoma s'e di c'e pret). atehere, po, qe do kete goje t'ia permennde te birit ne jete te jeteve! lol

nejse, se u gazova ca si teper, me duhet te mendoj dhe planin B nderkohe, dmth nje te gatshme, nese s'arrijme te qullosim gje.

p.s. ajo puna e flokeve, patjeter duhet bere?

p.p.s. dua qe i vogli per nje vjetor, mqse qe nga ai moment mund te haje cdo gje, te provoje edhe mualebine, si ushqimi qe rriti maane dhe baane.  :perqeshje:  permujoret e tij i kemi festuar deri tani me nga nje kupe mualebi ( o sa mire, me ken prap cerra!  :perqeshje: )

----------

